# Slide Rail Storage.



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I finished my latest mod today. I made a storage tube for my slide rails and mounted it to the rear bumper. I used a 5 inch vinyl fence post like others on the site have. I made my own clamps out of 1" wide 1/8" thick aluminum flat stock and 1/4" threaded rod. I'm quite happy with the results. I also finally replaced my outside sink faucet that I forgot to winterize this year. I have include pictures below there are a couple more in my Mods album. [URL="http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=user&user=5774&op=view_album&album=1077"]Mods[/URL] Thanks for the advice 3LEES.

[img]http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1242443962/med_gallery_5774_1077_85155.jpg


----------



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

Where did you get a faucet to replace the outside one? I did the same thing.....my hot doesn't come on, and the stem leaks a bit...... I put shut off valves inside, under the sink for next winter.....that is, in case I do the same thing I can turn it off ;-)


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice job Ed!

Dan


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

nice job on the mods!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks very nice.









Question...why didn't you just toss the rails into the Outback via the back door?


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

wouldn't they slide around on the floor inside if you just threw them in??

we store ours in the rear storage---but I have a different floor plan than you---I have a pass-through storage compartment underneath our bed, and my rear door is farther from the bumper.

my question is--has anyone stored them in the bumper?? I don't store my sewer hoses in there ( I use a tote with the sewer solution and dedicated water hose, so no confusion when hooking up lol)


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

amyk said:


> wouldn't they slide around on the floor inside if you just threw them in??
> 
> we store ours in the rear storage---but I have a different floor plan than you---I have a pass-through storage compartment underneath our bed, and my rear door is farther from the bumper.
> 
> my question is--has anyone stored them in the bumper?? I don't store my sewer hoses in there ( I use a tote with the sewer solution and dedicated water hose, so no confusion when hooking up lol)


 You slide the rails in and they fit under the dinette and up next to the furnace cabinet that way they can't slide anywhere. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> wouldn't they slide around on the floor inside if you just threw them in??
> 
> we store ours in the rear storage---but I have a different floor plan than you---I have a pass-through storage compartment underneath our bed, and my rear door is farther from the bumper.
> 
> my question is--has anyone stored them in the bumper?? I don't store my sewer hoses in there ( I use a tote with the sewer solution and dedicated water hose, so no confusion when hooking up lol)


You slide the rails in and they fit under the dinette and up next to the furnace cabinet that way they can't slide anywhere. James
[/quote]

...yep...what he said.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

ahhh---see my floor plan leaves under the bed open so that I can fit the dog crate, two totes and usually a suitcase if needed....they would slide around and probably end up going right through the front of the trailer if i did that lolol


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> wouldn't they slide around on the floor inside if you just threw them in??
> 
> we store ours in the rear storage---but I have a different floor plan than you---I have a pass-through storage compartment underneath our bed, and my rear door is farther from the bumper.
> 
> my question is--has anyone stored them in the bumper?? I don't store my sewer hoses in there ( I use a tote with the sewer solution and dedicated water hose, so no confusion when hooking up lol)


You slide the rails in and they fit under the dinette and up next to the furnace cabinet that way they can't slide anywhere. James
[/quote]

...yep...what he said.








[/quote]
The rails would slide around with my floor plan too. I think I also had a little Mod Fever and couldn't resist doing another mod. Next is the fullsize bathtub mod.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice neat job


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

TnFamily said:


> wouldn't they slide around on the floor inside if you just threw them in??
> 
> we store ours in the rear storage---but I have a different floor plan than you---I have a pass-through storage compartment underneath our bed, and my rear door is farther from the bumper.
> 
> my question is--has anyone stored them in the bumper?? I don't store my sewer hoses in there ( I use a tote with the sewer solution and dedicated water hose, so no confusion when hooking up lol)


You slide the rails in and they fit under the dinette and up next to the furnace cabinet that way they can't slide anywhere. James
[/quote]

...yep...what he said.








[/quote]
The rails would slide around with my floor plan too. I think I also had a little Mod Fever and couldn't resist doing another mod. Next is the fullsize bathtub mod.
[/quote] Well worth doing. While your tub is out you may want to add checkvalves in the supply lines to the shower faucet. James


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

dherndonnc said:


> Where did you get a faucet to replace the outside one? I did the same thing.....my hot doesn't come on, and the stem leaks a bit...... I put shut off valves inside, under the sink for next winter.....that is, in case I do the same thing I can turn it off ;-)


http://dwincorp.com/index.php?cPath=69 
this might be helpful...here is OEM for outside faucet, hose and fittings.
david


----------

